# What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports ssl/tls1.0?



## alex777 (Dec 21, 2011)

What analog of windows remote desktop for freebsd support ssl/tls1.0? Also, what client for windows supports ssl/tls1.0? I tried this: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/faq.html#ss_vncviewer - but latest version of JRE for windows won't execute it. I don't know why. Another *.jar applets work good.


----------



## SNK (Dec 21, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

Try net/tightvnc (http://www.tightvnc.com/ssh-java-vnc-viewer.php).


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps not the answer you wanted, but ssh can do tunnels - you can tunnel any "remote control" protocol you want through a tunnel...
and PuTTY is a nice ssh client for Windows.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 21, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

net/x11vnc can be used with security/stunnel so it's compatible with UltraVNC.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

Mind you VNC isn't exactly equivalent to Windows' RDP. It has no concept of sessions for example. But if you just want to remote control the current session VNC will do nicely.

As for a client, I'm quite fond of net/tsclient.

Keep in mind that Windows' RDP is already encrypted and thus doesn't use or require SSL/TLS. But I don't recommend opening RDP to the internet. Easiest thing to do is to tunnel RDP (or VNC) over SSH.


----------



## doena (Dec 22, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

Can't you use net/xrdp and just connect with your favorite rdp-client?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*



			
				doena said:
			
		

> Can't you use net/xrdp and just connect with your favorite rdp-client?



I've used *xrdp* before. It doesn't work too good and is really finicky.


----------



## serverhamster (Dec 23, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

I've never used net/xrdp. Links on http://xrdp.org/ do not work. The logo is awesome! (If you're into mspaint art.)

Is XDMCP dead or replaced by something else?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*



			
				serverhamster said:
			
		

> Is XDMCP dead or replaced by something else?


No, it's still alive and well. Works good too. 

But, if you log off or disconnect, you really log off completely. Meaning you can't keep something running on the 'desktop', disconnect and pick it back up at a later time or from another location. With Windows' RDP (more specifically Terminal Services) you can.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 23, 2011)

And that's where the NoMachine NX Client comes into play.    And the various free versions (opennx, freenx, etc).


----------



## rabfulton (Dec 23, 2011)

Are any of the above as fast as rdp. In the past when I tried vnc it was painfully slow.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 23, 2011)

*What analog of windows remote desktop for FreeBSD supports s*

NX is, especially across slower network links.

VNC can be as "fast" as RDP, if you use the right command-line options.  For example, the default options make remote access to a 1024x768 screen over an E10 connection unpleasant to use.  But:
`$ vncviewer -encodings "tight" -depth 16 -compresslevel 9 -quality 5`
is very useful over 1.5 Mbps ADSL links, even to computers with multiple monitors.

We use VNC as part of our helpdesk setup, connecting to remote screens all around the district.  Some sites have < 2 Mbps wireless Internet connections, some 1.5 Mbps ADSL, some 10 Mbps E10, some 100 Mbps E100, some gigabit fibre.  Using the options above, we have no issues with VNC "speed".

And we even tunnel it over SSH.

The downside to VNC is that it's a remote/shared console protocol, showing whatever is on the screen.  It's not a remote login protocol like RDP/Terminal Services/XDMCP/NX.


----------

